
Is timeless UI design a thing? - sandrobfc
https://www.imaginarycloud.com/blog/timeless-classic-ui-design/
======
tfranco
Good perspective. But some examples, like Coca Cola, didn't adapt that much.
The logo pretty much stayed the same since early times.

~~~
sandrobfc
Proving the point that, indeed, it is possible to achieve timeless design. At
least, regarding graphic design.

